

Show HN: ChilledLime - Ask questions, crowdsource opinions, make smart decisions - akos
http://www.chilledlime.com/

======
akos
We will be launching the beta in a few weeks, so now we are in hunt for the
most awesome beta testers. If you would like to participate, just signup at
the bottom of our landing page! Thanks! ;)

